

Ask HN: Any of you summarize lectures with a laptop? - tomerico

Hello.<p>I'm a student which try to summarize the course material in my laptop live during class.<p>I've already found many solutions to entering math formulas quickly. However, I have not found any good solution to enter simple and common graphics (at least in Computer Science). (Such as graphs, timelines, etc.)<p>Do you have any recommendations? As for now, I simply do not copy any graphical representation.<p>If nobody will find anything, it could be a fantastic mini application or office plugin to develop.
======
bugs
I say you should choose which classes best support laptop notes (if you really
want to use your laptop) and for those classes with a large amount of
math/graphics just write in a normal notebook, it is faster and easier.

------
trjordan
I used TeX to type up all my class notes. I found that if you practice enough,
you can hammer out pretty much any diagram in realtime. In the meantime,
you'll have to condense your class notes by a bit to make up for lost time.

Unfortunately, I don't remember any of the packages I used, but I definitely
did trees, timelines, and, of course, equations. Plus, as long as you get the
content right, you can fix your typos and other silly mistakes after class ...
that's the point of separating content from display!

